# How Do Pumpkin Seeds Kill Dog Tapeworms?



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*Instructions*

*History*

*Step 1:*
Pumpkins and their seeds have been used to treat a variety of parasitic and other ailments since the colonists first came to the New World and discovered the benefits of this Native American crop. The flesh and seeds of the pumpkin were used by the Native American tribes to heal wounds, cure kidney ailments and urinary problems and were used as a parasitic treatment on humans. In recent times, herbalists have discovered that the seeds of the pumpkin also work as an effective de-worming agent against tapeworms and other intestinal parasites in dogs and humans.

*Effects*

*Step 1:*
Pumpkins contain an amino acid known as cucurbitin, the chemical agent is effective in eliminating worms. The de-worming agents in pumpkin seeds paralyze and eliminate worms from the digestive system in pets and humans.

*How to Use*

*Step 1:*
The most effective parasitic removal from pumpkin seeds occurs when fresh seeds are ground into a powder and sprinkled on top of your dog's food or made into a paste and mixed with wet food or given orally to your dog. Doses can range from 60 grams, to up to 500 grams of seeds per dose, depending on the size of the dog, and are usually administered three times a day until the pet is rid of its parasites.

*Considerations*

*Step 1*:
There are no known side-effects or drug interactions associated with eating ground pumpkin seeds. However, tapeworms and roundworms can create serious health problems if left untreated. Follow up with your veterinarian to be sure you have eliminated the problem of worms in your dog. Only fresh or properly preserved seeds should be used to treat your dog's parasites.

*Other Health Benefits*

*Step 1:*
Feeding your dog freshly ground pumpkin seeds does not only help to eliminate intestinal parasites, including tapeworms and roundworms, it can also provide your pet with a host of other health benefits, including improved urine flow, urinary tract health, a decrease in hormonal deficiencies and a boost in nutrients like protein, amino acids, fiber, iron, copper, phosphorus and magnesium. The seeds are also high in calcium, zinc, potassium, folic acid and niacin--all important nutrients to your dog's overall good health.

How Do Pumpkin Seeds Kill Dog Tapeworms? | DailyPuppy.com


----------



## sydking (Jan 3, 2009)

nice find, anyone tried this?


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

I tried pumpkin in cans I was told it has similar effect? I hope so but I still got my dogs dewormed atleast 2x a year and use preventive meds daily like interceptor


----------

